# Uber is hiding the pax rating in Chicago



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I noticed this weekend that I can no longer see the rating on the pax when I accept the ride. Can't find it in the waybill either.

Bravo Uber - way to really stick it to us again.

And bravo to this poster - 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/when-uber-will-start-hiding-from-drivers-customer-ratings.2496/


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

did you get an app update before you noticed this?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure. I'm using 3.14.0


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

seriously...are you still being asked to rate the pax at the end of each trip...and why>??? why does uber even bother with ratings if the pax had no options to select a high/low rated driver, or if we as drivers have no way to refuse a ride from a 3.5 star passenger????


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have 3.14.0, and I still see the passenger rating and Waybill if I hit INFO at the top right corner. I don't see any difference from the last version other than the style of the "LOADING..." and "SENDING..." graphics.


----------

